# Newly impoted species of Ceratophyllum



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It is said to be collected from the south America(Peru) by the Japanese Website http://www.rva.ne.jp/main.htm , while the scientific name of it is still unknown.
In the past , we only used C.demersum or C.submersum of the family, so it is quite a new species in our market recently.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Actually it is a floating plant, so it should be planted like this.
In most cases it grows very fast , while sometimes it will also stop growing just like going to its resting period(meaning the case is similiar to that of some Aponogetons from Madagascar ). so we must be very careful to preserve it.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

It's waking up from its resting period.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

that looks cool


----------

